#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Bio-gradable bags that look and feel like plastic !

## Helena

*PLASTIC!* one of the most threatening word in the world currently.
Almost every piece of plastic we've ever made still exist in this world.Meanwhile a company in Indonesia,a country which overruns plastic waste has made an innovative invention of bag with a root vegetable named Yuca.
They've made a bag which looks and feels like plastic but 100% bio-gradable.It can dissolve in water and we can even drink it.This is not at all harmful for the environment.




*Do you think Sri Lanka should start using this type of bags? Share your thoughts*

----------


## Joker

> *PLASTIC!* one of the most threatening word in the world currently.
> Almost every piece of plastic we've ever made still exist in this world.Meanwhile a company in Indonesia,a country which overruns plastic waste has made an innovative invention of bag with a root vegetable named Yuca.
> They've made a bag which looks and feels like plastic but 100% bio-gradable.It can dissolve in water and we can even drink it.This is not at all harmful for the environment.
> 
> 
> *Do you think Sri Lanka should start using this type of bags? Share your thoughts*


Don't you know, In Sri Lanka government announced to use paper bags and cardboard boxes to keep things but in supermarkets I haven't seen a single person wish to change. Let me tell didn't you use a single product made of plastic?? Not only bags plastic is Everywhere... Even in Food .  :Mad:

----------


## Helena

> Don't you know, In Sri Lanka government announced to use paper bags and cardboard boxes to keep things but in supermarkets I haven't seen a single person wish to change. Let me tell didn't you use a single product made of plastic?? Not only bags plastic is Everywhere... Even in Food .


Hey joker. I'm not talking about those cardboard boxes and paper bags.Just think of buying a cold drink or any cold item in a paper bag,the bag will get teared before we get home. Plastic like bags make sense in such cases. 
And yes, plastic is everywhere. You cannot become Obama in just one night, we can't stop using plastics as a sudden.Small initiatives paves path to greater changes in future.
Think about it buddy

----------


## Assassin

> Don't you know, In Sri Lanka government announced to use paper bags and cardboard boxes to keep things but in supermarkets I haven't seen a single person wish to change. Let me tell didn't you use a single product made of plastic?? Not only bags plastic is Everywhere... Even in Food .


But the point is how to reduce it, People doesn't adopt to paper bags or cardboard box because those are not convenient to use. This bag which is mention by @Sheero is look a like of it so it will really give a break through.

----------


## Joker

> Hey joker. I'm not talking about those cardboard boxes and paper bags.Just think of buying a cold drink or any cold item in a paper bag,the bag will get teared before we get home. Plastic like bags make sense in such cases.


That's fine for cold things but did you buy cold stuffs all the time?? 




> And yes, plastic is everywhere. You cannot become Obama in just one night, we can't stop using plastics as a sudden.


Even Obama can't stop this, because Trump on action now....  :Big Grin: 




> Small initiatives paves path to greater changes in future.
> Think about it buddy


When it will be? After I'm dying eating those plastic rice??

----------


## Bhavya

> *PLASTIC!* one of the most threatening word in the world currently.
> Almost every piece of plastic we've ever made still exist in this world.Meanwhile a company in Indonesia,a country which overruns plastic waste has made an innovative invention of bag with a root vegetable named Yuca.
> They've made a bag which looks and feels like plastic but 100% bio-gradable.It can dissolve in water and we can even drink it.This is not at all harmful for the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think Sri Lanka should start using this type of bags? Share your thoughts*



Of course, our government also should manufacture this kind of bags, Then we can lead a plastic-free healthy life. Thanks for sharing this information.

----------


## Bhavya

> But the point is how to reduce it, People doesn't adopt to paper bags or cardboard box because those are not convenient to use. This bag which is mention by @Sheero is look a like of it so it will really give a break through.



I agree with your point Assassin, Paper bags and cardboard box are inconvenient for daily use. The government should give some convenient substitute for plastic then only people will adopt it.

----------

